
Be my Support Group - iamelgringo
http://www.ericsink.com/entries/TellYourGeekStory.html
======
xirium
From the article "I know that Firefox still has my comment in memory
somewhere. All I have to do is figure out how to get it."

cat /proc/foo | strings | grep

